# intercoolers and pricing



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

hey everyone, i was thinking of making my own intercoolers and kits or just importing them through a friend. what kind of intercoolers/kits/prices is everyone looking for? if enough people are interested in the same thing i may try to get a group buy going.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

pricing of IC depends on a LOT of factors.. =/


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

are you talking like, putting the whole thing together ourselves? or have the intercooler assembled and just get the piping and stuff. the only thing i can see bad about a kit with the core not fully done is that some people might not have access to an arc welder or the knowledge to use one.


----------

